# Are you a member of your paediatric diabetes network area group?



## Northerner (May 20, 2014)

Everyone should be in one or two groups. Here is a list of all nine group in England. It covers the whole of England. Each hospital is represented. You should be in one to see what is happening in your area. These groups are for parents/carers only. You can join the one where you live and also the one where your child receives their care (for some this is out of their area which is fine). There are no medical professionals allowed unless they have a child with T1D or Type 2 diabetes. You will be sent a message asking which hospital your child attends so we can verify you are joining the right network (this could go to your 'other' folder so please check), if you are not then we can help point you to the right one. The networks are official, made up of parent reps, consultants, PDSNs, NHS England, JDRF, DUK etc etc. Each respective network board meets quarterly and are all about the best care for our children. They are, for the first time ever, listening to parents and actually wanting parents involved. The majority of medical teams support the need for our network facebook groups. Please join yours. These network groups are not instead of this diabetes support group, it is not for the same thing. We need everyone to belong. Thanks.

South West group :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/351695801609372/

South East Coast & London group : 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/212375268908814/

East of England group :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/307511802691066/

North West group :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309968975801647/

Yorkshire & The Humber group :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/344675762321929/

Thames Valley & Wessex group :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/471504249630535/

East Midlands group :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/315094518623077/

West Midlands group :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/618955498146392/

North East & Cumbria
https://www.facebook.com/groups/816865551662241/

Posted courtesy of Adrienne


----------



## Redkite (May 20, 2014)

And what if you're not on Facebook?


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2014)

Redkite said:


> And what if you're not on Facebook?



I've asked


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2014)

Apparently they are working on a website currently, but at the moment just FB.


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 20, 2014)

Shame as I don't go on facebook and don't really fancy joining either.


----------



## Redkite (May 20, 2014)

Me neither!


----------



## AlisonM (May 20, 2014)

The sooner they get the website up and running the better. It could be a very useful resource.


----------

